# Snowolf



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

bkrieger said:


> Snowolf,
> I have been watching your videos, trying to get better with turns and linking turns. Forgive me if this has been asked before, but in a lot of your videos, you mention to use the "sidecut" of the board. My question is, what do you mean by use the sidecut of the board to turn? What part of the board is the sidecut?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

In addition to what Kirkrider said, the idea is when you lean the board up on your toe or heelside, that sidecut will actually bring the nose and tail up, and all you really have to do is balance on the thing while it rails through a turn. :yahoo:


----------



## bkrieger (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## bkrieger (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for that. 
Another question I hope you can help me with.
I have been riding for a couple years now. Last year, I finally got the basics down. Today I went up to Killington, VT. It seems a lot of times when I turn, I seem to turn uphill too much sometimes, and I seem to panic to let go of the edge to go downhill on steeps. When I am able to link turns, it seems when I am using the heel edge turn, I first put pressure on the front heal, but as much as I try to bend my knees, my back heal seems to be too straight, almost to the point where my knee is locked, and I have to wait for the board to come around to put pressure on my back heal. It's hard to explain, I know. I don't have a way to post a video, since I ride alone. 
Just looking for some advice.
Thanks.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

bkrieger said:


> Thanks for that.
> Another question I hope you can help me with.
> I have been riding for a couple years now. Last year, I finally got the basics down. Today I went up to Killington, VT. It seems a lot of times when I turn, I seem to turn uphill too much sometimes, and I seem to panic to let go of the edge to go downhill on steeps. When I am able to link turns, it seems when I am using the heel edge turn, I first put pressure on the front heal, but as much as I try to bend my knees, my back heal seems to be too straight, almost to the point where my knee is locked, and I have to wait for the board to come around to put pressure on my back heal. It's hard to explain, I know. I don't have a way to post a video, since I ride alone.
> Just looking for some advice.
> Thanks.


when your turning to your heelside you raise your toes up on your front foot with knees bend and then follow through with your back leg. do not pressure your heel,raising your toe would be enough to apply that edge. as you are turning lower your butt down like your about to sit down but not stick your ass out. as to what you mean by "to the point where my knee is locked" not following that one,sorry. i too have watched snowolf's vid numerous times cuz i'm too cheap to pay for a lesson. your other issue on steeps is just a matter of time. and one thing though, do not lose your confidence if you cannot seem to get it when it comes to steeps. everyone goes to that situation but you need to stay with it. try a mellow steep and practice there, it may take you a while or not but its a better way of learning how to be confident and get your turns down. if you think you got it, then get to a slightly steeper run. you ride alone so that helps, plenty of time. patience is a virtue and it applies to us riders.good luck and have fun. hope that helps.


----------



## bkrieger (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks. What I mean by my knee locking is, it seems like my back foot is straight and I can't seem to bend it until I start the turn with my front foot, and go in a traverse.


----------



## bkrieger (Oct 26, 2011)

It seems the back knee bends inward at first, and I have to wait for my turn to get going before I came bend my knees right


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

bkrieger said:


> It seems the back knee bends inward at first, and I have to wait for my turn to get going before I came bend my knees right


i do not know how to post a vid from youtube,but there is a vid titled "how to snowboard: experiment with your knees" it was made by Snowprofessor. check it out and see if that can help you.


----------



## bkrieger (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks. I appreciate the help. I'll try that next time. I think part of my problem is, my legs aren't in as good of shape as they were last year. I had been going to the gym for the last month, but it just doesn't do justice. Every time I would turn, my quads would be burning. I have to get in better shape before I head up again.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

great visual pic's snowolf. in regards to quad soreness, i still get that but thats after a lot of bump runs on a day ride. but thats the kindda soreness with a  i like because its fun and you knew you had an awesome day:thumbsup: just keep practicing bkrieger, it'll come to you.


----------



## bkrieger (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank's for the help Snowolf. I think I was trying to press down on my heels. Now with knowing I have to lift my toes to put pressure, and with getting my legs stronger, I think I'll have better luck. I appreciate the help.

Brad


----------



## bkrieger (Oct 26, 2011)

So I went back to Killington yesterday. While I did much better, it seems when I turn, I seem to wait too long before I switch to a new edge, and end up turning into a slide slip and stopping. Killington's bunny hill is pretty steep, so I'm not sure if it is that I panic about picking up to much speed. For ex. I start a traverse on my heelside, I put pressure on my front toe, followed by my back toe. Before I switch to my heelside, I am traversing on my toeside to a stop. I saw in some of the Snowolf videos, you mentioned to be dynamic by bending up and down. I wasn't sure when to bend more during turns.
My question is when pressuring the toes for a toe turn, and the heels for a heel turn, do you also have to tilt and pivot the board, or is just the pressure enough to turn the board. Also, when is the right time in the turn to start the edge change and go from a toe turn to a heel turn. It's just hard when making a change on a steep when changing to a downhill edge. 
By the way, I widened my stance to 22", and changed it to a +18 and -6. That seemed to help.
I appreciate any advice.
Thanks
Brad


----------

